# Rest In Peace Teddy



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear of this. I am sure Tuff will miss his playmate as well.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

poor teddy =(
i'm sure my teddy and this one are playing together at the bridge


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that Alan. Godspeed Teddy. So sad to lose them so senselessly.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That makes me really sad


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear that Teddy lost his life because his humans were so careless. You and Tuff will be in our thoughts.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry to read about the loss of Teddy There was only so much you could do. I hope you don't beat yourself up about whether or not you could have tried harder to intervene and make him your dog. I know Tuff and you will miss him visiting. I hope his owners have learned a lesson.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear this Alan. I know how hard it must have hit you.
I just don't understand how some people can just care so little. Poor Teddy deserved better than he got.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> I am so very sorry to hear this Alan. I know how hard it must have hit you.
> I just don't understand how some people can just care so little. Poor Teddy deserved better than he got.


Sadly enough I think I mourn for Teddy more than his owners...I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

That makes me so sad and mad as I think of Tuff's little bud every once in awhile. Don't beat yourself up too much. It isn't your fault but his careless owners. I hope this horrible situation teaches them a lesson. 
Rest in Peace little Buddy


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Alan, that is so very sad. That poor boy. I am so sorry. people like that don't deserve those dear companions. Godspeed Dear Teddy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sad.... hugs going to Teddy.

We have three different neighbor dogs that come to visit mine, none of them are ever on a leash. I always fear they are going to get hurt.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Alan, such sad news, I am so very sorry. RIP Teddy.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

DAMMIT! I am so sorry Alan!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for you and Tuff. Teddy deserved better from his owners. You did the best you could so please dont beat yourself up. They should be the ones to feel the guilt. But I know you have a big heart and just wanted the best for him. My heart goes out to you and Tuff. Run Free Teddy.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Alan, how very sad that Teddy's owners cared so little. I'm so sorry for you and Tuff; he seemed like a sweetheart. RIP Teddy....


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

This makes me so sad... he lost his life because of idiots. 

Alan, like others said, please don't beat yourself up. Teddy's life was better because he met you and Tuff and family! You can bet your buttons each time he visited was probably one of the best times of his life! Just another angel looking down now.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So Sad, Rest In Peace Teddy.

Alan, you and Tuff gave Teddy much Love and Happiness. (((HUGS)))


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

AlanK said:


> Sadly enough I think I mourn for Teddy more than his owners...I hope I'm wrong.


This may well be true. He was lucky to have you in his life. But you can't control what his owners did or didn't do, (including give you their dog to care for properly). They seem to have belonged to the class of people who fantasize that a dog will stay out of the road (somehow thinking a dog has understanding of moving vehicles and death?)


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
Rest easy Alan - You're guaranteed to see him again.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Alan, that is so sad.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Poor Teddy - he was so cute. Run Free Teddy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Alan
When it comes time to meet your pups at the bridge again, I think Teddy will be there waiting for you and not his owners. You showed him such love and are probably mourning him more than anyone else.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How sad and how tragic. RIP dear Teddy. You are safe at the Bridge now.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Read this and know in your heart you have caused ripples Alan.

"But, if a single drop falls into the ocean, it creates ripples. And these ripples spread. And perhaps - who knows - these ripples may grow and swell and eventually break foaming upon the shore. Like a drop in the vast ocean, each of us causes ripples as we move through our lives. The effects of whatever we do - insignificant as it may seem - spread out beyond us. We may never know what far-reaching impact even the simplest action might have on our fellow man. Thus we need to be conscious, all of the time, of our place in the ocean, of our place in the world, of our place among our fellow creatures. For if enough of us join forces, we can swell the tide of events."*


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh that is so sad!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Very sad  But I'm glad Teddy had some bright spots with you and Tuff :heartbeat


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Alan, I agree with Carol...Teddy will be there waiting for YOU.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sad to hear about Teddy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> Alan
> When it comes time to meet your pups at the bridge again, I think Teddy will be there waiting for you and not his owners. You showed him such love and are probably mourning him more than anyone else.


So sad, but most likely so true.
Hugs to you Alan. We can't always make up for the idiots around us.
My neighbor told me he took his little Mama dog to animal control. I so wish I had her, but I found out too late to get her. Some people suck.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

I am so sorry Alan. Teddy knew love and caring with you. I agree with everyone else that he will be waiting at the Bridge for you and not his uncaring owners. Run free and safe at the Bridge Teddy.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Teddy. You have to focus on all the wounderful visits that you and Tuff had with Teddy and how special you both made him feel during those visits to your home.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

So sad. He looks like a fairly young dog. I know td will miss his pal.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alan*

Alan

I am SO, SO, SORRY, to hear about TEDDY!!
TELL Tuff I'm sorry, too!
I'm sure my Snobear greeted him at the Rainbow Bridge and they are playing with tennis balls!

We know how Teddy had so much fun with you and Tuff.

Rest in Peace, Sweet Teddy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So saddened by this news - and so sorry for your's and Tuff's loss - I know he wasn't yours, but I am sure that he felt he was and that he was truly loved by you both. I hope his "owners" will have learnt a lesson from this, it is just so sad that Teddy had to be the one to teach it.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Teddy - you will be sadly missed by your other family


----------



## aprilg (Oct 30, 2010)

RIP Teddy play hard with my Ruby.
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

So sad and senseless, poor Teddy.  You gave him a better life though, and I know he will remember that.

On a site note, I sincerely hope his owners don't go out and get another dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teddy*

Rest in peace sweet Teddy! 

You were loved by all of us and especially by Alan and Tuff!!

Steve: Thank you so much for doing the RAINBOW BRIDGE picture for Teddy!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Just saw this Alan - I'm so sorry. Teddy was such a handsome guy and deserved the love and affection we know goldens crave. He found it with you and Tuff and I am grateful for that. The photo Sharlin did for him threw me over the edge. That sweet, sweet smile. Godspeed Teddy. May you find those far shores under a swift sunrise to be a place of joy and friendship for you.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Poor Teddy. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not sure how I missed this thread. Poor Teddy....that is too sad. Whenever I hear about dogs being hit by cars, it makes my stomach turn. 

I feel bad for Tuff losing his buddy.

RIP Teddy!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh how sad. Poor Teddy.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

An accident waiting to happen it sounds like. RIP Teddy.


----------



## meandmythree (Jun 22, 2010)

that makes me sad  RIP Teddy


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh Alan I am so sorry. You and Tuff must miss Teddy so much. Thank you for showing him love. You are a wonderful person. We will remember you all in our prayers.

RIP Teddy


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

That is so sad - what is wrong with some people - He was such a cutie RIP


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

How did I miss this? I am so sorry to read about Teddy (saw thread on goldens that passed in 2010). Alan & Tuff so sorry for the loss of your friend. RIP sweet Teddy.


----------

